# Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"



## Murcalumis (11. Oktober 2015)

*Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Ich bin gerade am verzweifeln 
Jedes Spiel das ich zocke stürzt mit dieser Fehlermeldung ab. Ich habe schon alles probiert, wie z.B: Treiber neu installieren, andere Treiber verwenden ...
Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?

-Murcalumis


----------



## Körschgen (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Erst mal musst du mehr Infos rausrücken...
Welche Hardware etc...


----------



## Murcalumis (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

PC Komponenten: Intel i7-6700K - ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Mainboard - G.Skill RipJaws 4 16GB DDR4 3000 MHz - Crucial MX200 250GB SSD - Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB - Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro - Be Quiet! Straight Power 80+ Gold - Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Schwarz


----------



## spidermanx (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Treiber aktuell , Bios aktuell 

ATI ist der neueste 15.9.1 Beta 

an Win 10 liegt es nicht , habe ich selber , spiele auch GTA 5 , BF 4 und andere keine Probleme damit


----------



## Murcalumis (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Ja es ist alles aktuell, außer das BIOS, da hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich das updaten kann


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

reicht ein Thread dir nicht aus ? Welches bq netzteil ? Das E10 ?


----------



## Murcalumis (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Naja das hier ist ja der Sapphire Support und ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln da mein NEUER PC nicht geht

Ja das E10


----------



## spidermanx (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

hier ist das BIOS  ASUS Deutschland   , aktuell gibt es das BIOS 0802 .

hier ist eine Anleitung zum BIOS  Update machen :  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvHvI10zQHw 

Lg


----------



## Murcalumis (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Danke aber hab die Graka schon ausgebaut und schicke sie morgen ein


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Ist das abgestimmt?  Wenn der Treiber aussteigt, muss das nicht an der Hardware liegen, kann aber natürlich. Ich würde das ganze System nochmal neu installieren. Oft ist die Reihenfolge entscheidend.


----------



## Murcalumis (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Was meinst du mit Reihenfolge?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Mit Reihenfolge meine ich, dass es zum Teil einen Unterschied macht, welchen Treiber man zuerst installiert. Manche bedingen sich, schließen sich aus etc. Da es tausende von Mainboards gibt und damit unbegrenzt viele Varianten lohnt es hin und wieder nach einem Neuaufsetzen des Systems genau zuschauen, was passiert. Die Mainboardshersteller geben die Reihenfolge oft vor. Es war nur ein Ansatz. Wenn man z.B. zuest den Grafikkartentreiber installiert und danach Chipsatztreiber und andere Mainboardtreiber, kann das, und die Betonung liegt auf KANN, Probleme machen. Ich habe mir darum angewöhnt,den Grafikkartentreiber zuletzt zu installieren.


----------



## Grozz (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Habe die gleichen Probleme jedoch nur bei Spielen wie R6 Siege oder Battlefront Witcher halt Grafiklastige Spiele. LoL oder Minecraft schnurren wie kätzchen. Bin auch ziemlich am Ende mit meinem Latein...


----------



## Murcalumis (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mit Reihenfolge meine ich, dass es zum Teil einen Unterschied macht, welchen Treiber man zuerst installiert. Manche bedingen sich, schließen sich aus etc. Da es tausende von Mainboards gibt und damit unbegrenzt viele Varianten lohnt es hin und wieder nach einem Neuaufsetzen des Systems genau zuschauen, was passiert. Die Mainboardshersteller geben die Reihenfolge oft vor. Es war nur ein Ansatz. Wenn man z.B. zuest den Grafikkartentreiber installiert und danach Chipsatztreiber und andere Mainboardtreiber, kann das, und die Betonung liegt auf KANN, Probleme machen. Ich habe mir darum angewöhnt,den Grafikkartentreiber zuletzt zu installieren.



OK danke.
Werde schauen was ich machen kann


----------



## Murcalumis (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*



Grozz schrieb:


> Habe die gleichen Probleme jedoch nur bei Spielen wie R6 Siege oder Battlefront Witcher halt Grafiklastige Spiele. LoL oder Minecraft schnurren wie kätzchen. Bin auch ziemlich am Ende mit meinem Latein...



Ich schreibe in dieses Forum sobald ich eine Lösung gefunden habe


----------



## Drauka (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Welche Treiberversionen (AMD) hast Du schon getestet? Kurioserweise funktionieren auf manchen Komponenten-Konstellationen ältere Versionen besser.
Könnte man mal testen.


----------



## Murcalumis (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Hab alle Windows 10 Versionen probiert.
Es gibt ja nur 2


----------



## Drauka (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Ist das die 390 mit Backplate oder die ohne?


----------



## Murcalumis (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Ohne Backplate


----------



## syntaxhighlight (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Lad dir mal den DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) herunter und installiere die richtigen Treiber erneut, hatte solche Probleme des Öfteren wie du schilderst.


----------



## -Xe0n- (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Ab heute gibt es den 15.10beta Treiber. Das Problem mit den Abstürzen unter Win 10 ist bekannt (Google hilft weiter...)

für die meisten hat das heutige Update Abhilfe geschaft


----------



## Hemisfear666 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

@Murcalumis: versuch mal folgendes:

DDU -> abgesicherter modus
Alles was mit AMD zu tun hat deinstallieren lassen.
Reboot.
AMD catalyst ausführen, entpacken lassen aber NICHT installieren.

Gerätemanager -> Grafikkarte -> Treiber aktualisieren -> Auf dem Computer suchen -> Pfad wählen... (C:\AMD\)

Ich hab Win7. 
Aber ich denk bei Win10 wirds auch einen Gerätemanager geben.


----------



## gokhanayse.ozalp (15. November 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Bei Fallout 4, Far Cry 3, Anno  2055 keinerlei Probleme. Manchmal wenn ich im Internet surfe oder Videos schaue stürzt es mit der gleichen Meldung ab. Am schlimmsten ist es bei Grid 2 , kaum längere Zeit spielbar. Immer stürzt es ab.

update: Danke -XeOn-, ich habe von der sapphire seite die aktuelle beta 15.10 runtergeladen und jetzt habe ich keine Probleme mehr.  Ich hatte bis jetzt die autodetectutility benutzt und laut dem Prog hatte ich den aktuellsten Treiber. Die Beta wird wohl nicht als aktuell erkannt. Egal, Hauptsache jetzt funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## xJiXsaw (15. November 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Hab mir die R9 390 ebenfalls bestellt, meint ihr das Problem wird in naher Zukunft behoben?


----------



## -Xe0n- (15. November 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Das Problem wurde mit aktuennel Beta Treibern behoben


----------



## gokhanayse.ozalp (15. November 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Mist zu früh gefreut. Beim Spielen bleibt alles stabil, aber beim Desktop habe ich jetzt 3 mal einen crash gehabt.


----------



## -Xe0n- (15. November 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Hast mal den 15.11 probiert? Erhöh mal mit Afterburner oder Vergleichbaren das Powertarget um 20%


----------



## gokhanayse.ozalp (16. November 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

nee noch nicht. Ich hatte Afterburner zwei mal installiert und zwei mal blue screen mit Memory_management bekommen. Beim ersten mal hat es Windows zerschrottet so das ich alles nochmal installieren musste.


----------



## gokhanayse.ozalp (17. November 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Ich hatte Asus AI Suite 3 installiert und promt wieder bluescreens mit memory_managemnt und usb dings bums bekommen. Am ende habe ich zurück gesetzt und jetzt funktioniert windows wieder. Ein paar Spiele und progs muss ich neu installieren was kein Problem ist. Komisch aber ist das ich im Gerätemanager die alten Treiber von der Graka habe.  Ich habe die neueste beta runtergeladen und versucht zu installieren was aber nicht klappt. Über 5 mal habe ich versucht die neuen beta treiber zu installieren geht aber nicht. Aber positiv ist das jetzt der Fehler verschwunden ist .  Was würdet ihr machen ? unter abgesicherten modus alles löschen und treiber isntalliren oder so lassen ?.


----------



## -Xe0n- (18. November 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Treiberreste mit DDU deinstallieren. Dann sollte auch der neue Treiber gehen


----------



## gokhanayse.ozalp (25. November 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Endlich habe ich mein Problem gelöst, und die Lösung war einfacher als gedacht . 
Ich habe fast 10 mal im abgesichertem Modus (windows 10) mit DDU die Treiber deinstalliert und die aktuelle "Crimson" AMD Treiber installiert, was nicht richtig funktionierte. Ständig kam die Fehlermeldung das der Treiber nicht installiert werden konnte. Um alles auf zu zählen was ich unternommen habe um die Treiber installieren zu können würde den Rahmen sprengen. 

Angefangen von Windows zurück setzen bis registry änderungen, cmd usw. usw. nichts hat geholfen. Danach sah ich das es Windows updates gab. Ich dachte Windows 10 macht das automatisch. Windows Update durchgeführt. Nach fast einer Stunde updates startet Windows neu und siehe da , alles perfekt. Selbst die aktuelle Grafikkartentreiber waren schon installiert .


----------



## FetterKasten (27. November 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

Also ich hatte das mit meiner R9 380 auch. Bei mir hat der Umtausch geholfen.
Scheint also wieder mal ein häufigeres Problem zu sein.


----------



## Murcalumis (27. November 2015)

*AW: Sapphire R9 390: Spiele stürzen immer mit der Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"*

So hier bin ich wieder
Hab gestern meine Grafikkarte erhalten und erst einmal 8 Stunden im dauer Betrieb (mit Spielen wie GTA V, BO3, Fallout 4 und Metal Gear Solid) an ihre Grenzen gebracht und es gab keine einzige Fehlermeldung, keine Abstürze usw.
Ich würde wirklich jedem raten zuerst alle Softwarelösungen zu probieren und die Grafikkarte wirklich nur einzuschicken, wenn nichts geholfen hat, denn die Bearbeitung hat bei mir 1 1/2 Monate gedauert.

-Murcalumis


----------

